# Mistys shaved head!



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

decided to start shaving heads here, so heres misty! i'm doing honey tomorrow! let me know what you guys think of her head and neck!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 14, 2011)

she looks lovely!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2011)

You did a good job clipping her head and neck


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 15, 2011)

She looks really good!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with Jill, you did a really nice job clipping her and I think she's very pretty.


----------



## CookieGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

She is a very pretty little girl.

You are brave clipping this early. I don't know if Maine is any different, but I know here in New Hampshire it is still pretty chilly. 'Im holding off on clipping for a couple more weeks, but its killing me. I cannot wait to unwrap my new mare!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks everyone!

cookiegirl- its pretty warm here, i go outside in shorts and a t-shirt. hopefully that warm weather will come your way soon!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 15, 2011)

clipping looks good. Pretty girls.

I am always jealous of those clipping already - here in Maryland its too cold still and nights are really cold yet. I would think Maine would be colder than here. I know we all get anxious to see what our babies look like under all that wooly stuff ... I personally can't wait - but I will wait because of their comfort.

Do you keep them stalled most of the time out of the wind and weather? I see snow on the ground in your photos - it must be cold.

Even if you run out in shorts and tshirt, you have the option to go back inside to the warmth of your heated home. I would advise not to clip any more than what you have already until you have warmer temps at night time.

With that said, you've done a great job with your girls


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 15, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> clipping looks good. Pretty girls.
> 
> I am always jealous of those clipping already - here in Maryland its too cold still and nights are really cold yet. I would think Maine would be colder than here. I know we all get anxious to see what our babies look like under all that wooly stuff ... I personally can't wait - but I will wait because of their comfort.
> 
> ...


yes, we stall them at night and i'm not planning to body clip until late April/May. we do have mane tamers that we can put on them that cover their head and neck so we have those for backup as well. the girls dont seem to be showing any discomfort(i was outside watching them for an hour yesterday to see if the mane tamers were needed) but there was none, infact they seem quite happy if anything!


----------



## Marty (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done! Misty is styling! You are VERY good with the clippers. Care to come south and practice some more? lol

Too cold to do mine. We always seem to manage some dumb freeze in April that destroys the grass and flowers. I have to wait too. Rats.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 18, 2011)

What a doll. I got a little dizzy there but you gave me a good idea for trying to get something besides grazing pix of my girls!

Hee hee...





Looks like you did a really good job!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 18, 2011)

She looks really good! What kind of clippers do you have? How many uses do you get out of one pair of blades? Mine just don't seem to like me very much! Such a pain when it comes to clipping!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 18, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> She looks really good! What kind of clippers do you have? How many uses do you get out of one pair of blades? Mine just don't seem to like me very much! Such a pain when it comes to clipping!



the clippers i use are actually the Wahl ones for people and they are the best clippers i've ever had!! they take a long time to get hot and they cut like a dream! i bought mine at Wal-mart for $40 in a barbers kit so the price is really awesome too! i did both my mares one after another and it never dulled or even got to hot! i highly recommend them


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 18, 2011)

Marty said:


> Well done! Misty is styling! You are VERY good with the clippers. Care to come south and practice some more? lol


thank you and i wouldnt mind at all lol! i love clipping!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 18, 2011)

Molly said:


> the clippers i use are actually the Wahl ones for people and they are the best clippers i've ever had!! they take a long time to get hot and they cut like a dream! i bought mine at Wal-mart for $40 in a barbers kit so the price is really awesome too! i did both my mares one after another and it never dulled or even got to hot! i highly recommend them


WOW! I think I have a pair somewhere! I use Wahl too but the animal ones...I will have to look into them! How often do you have to change the blades? I have 3 minis to cut this year and it's going to be before each show so that's at least 5 times per mini



Also how do you clean/care for them? Maybe I am doing something wrong with mine lol


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 18, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> WOW! I think I have a pair somewhere! I use Wahl too but the animal ones...I will have to look into them! How often do you have to change the blades? I have 3 minis to cut this year and it's going to be before each show so that's at least 5 times per mini
> 
> 
> 
> Also how do you clean/care for them? Maybe I am doing something wrong with mine lol



i used the animal ones too and i went through 3 of those before i tried the human ones! my current 'human' clippers, i have so far clipped 3 heads and i dont think i will be doing any blade changing soon



the blade is still nice and sharp. as for cleaning they give you a small brush with it and i just try to get as many hairs as i can off the blade.


----------



## miniwhinny61 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice job clipping!!! your brave clipping with snow still on the ground, I'm over in northern NH and have been holding off touching anyone with clippers, but it is hard with the weather FINALLY getting nice, it did get up to 55 today!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2011)

She's adorable! And you did a great clipping job.


----------

